# I need a screwdriver to fit this screw........



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

......... but I don't have a name for this type of head. I've visually searched sites of the usual places that stock screwdrivers but can't find one.


Someone enlighten me with a name please.

(and with the MHF pic bug running at the moment, you'll have to enlarge my pic before you have a clue what I'm talking about  )


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi
I made one to fit a screw like that
I just filed out a notch on an ordinary screwdriver


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Kev1 said:


> Hi
> I made one to fit a screw like that
> I just filed out a notch on an ordinary screwdriver


Ah, so you too didn't know what to ask for at Toolstation :lol:

Yep, I did bodge one but I've got a whole load of screws to take out, and put back and it's not a great fit.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry Tony can't help any more. lol
Kev


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It's a security screw (to stop "unqualified people" taking the screws out) and described as anti-tamper. Toolstation have a set of security bits that include one of those. It is catalogue number 92461, and they describe the bit as "spanner".

Colin

[EDIT - they also have longer bits under 37470 ]


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I cant really tell how big the screw is but you can buy a set of bits ( known as "security bits") that has the one like you need from Maplin: I bought the set ages ago at full price, the link below is from the maplin bargain basement on Ebay... it is amazing how often it gets used now that my friends know I have this set :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/4005...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=83

This set from Screwfix is cheap and it looks like it has the right bit (zoom in) ...if you have an outlet near you

http://www.screwfix.com/p/security-bit-set-33pcs/96872#

Mike

just found it on offer at same price in the Maplin normal shop too :

http://www.maplin.co.uk/ratchet-and-62-piece-security-bit-set-37794


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys - who needs Mr Google when we have you lot? :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A word of caution Tony.

There are many types of 'security' screws and not all kits of 'security bits' have what you need. make certain whatever you buy contains the exact one.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Lidl or Aldi, sorry I can't remember which are selling a ratchet screwdriver set with every conceivable bit in it at the moment, saw itthis week. I bought one last time they were in and a full set of those in different sizes is included.

Dick


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for those very helpful replies 'cos those blasted screws are found holding extension leads together in France and I cannot open the burgers up....... which makes it impossible to securely mount by screwing to the wall.....

I now know what to put on my Christmas pressie list ........

Dave


----------

